

256 Bit Arithmetic - skorks
http://locklessinc.com/articles/256bit_arithmetic/

======
petercooper
All this fun fiddling around to do what is, on the surface, "simple" math
brought back happy memories of reading about the "Carmack" approach of doing
inverse square roots in C: [http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-
quakes-fas...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-quakes-fast-
inverse-square-root/) as found at Hacker News about 18 months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=419166>

~~~
ks
According to this article, John Carmack didn't create that function.
<http://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/8/>

~~~
petercooper
Yeah, I recalled reading something that went into the provenance of it but
couldn't bring it up, so I went with the "scare quotes" option to hedge my
bets ;-) Good find.

------
jrockway
Any reason not to help gcc generate the good code by default?

------
JeanPierre
I got to admit, even though it was interesting enough, the captcha was more
interesting to 'decode'.

